# 24h Indoor-MTB Rennen für 4er-Teams



## TimoBerner (2. Dezember 2008)

Am 07.-08.03.2009 das 1. 24h Indoor-Rennen in Groß-Zimmern (Darmstadt) für 4er-Teams.

Startplätze auf 50 Teams begrenzt.

Infos per PN


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Dezember 2008)

TimoBerner schrieb:


> Am 07.-08.03.2009 das 1. 24h Indoor-Rennen in Groß-Zimmern (Darmstadt) für 4er-Teams.
> 
> Startplätze auf 50 Teams begrenzt.
> 
> Infos per PN



Wieso per PN?? 

Ne Website wär nicht schlecht......aber gut : ich hätte gerne für unsere Renntermin-Datenbank alle erforderlichen Infos per PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimoBerner (3. Dezember 2008)

Webseite folgt in Kürze


----------



## herr.gigs (3. Dezember 2008)

Äh cool was ihr alles macht, auch das Crossrennen in Fürstengrund!
Da bin ich ja nä. Jahr tiptopfit  Also kannst bitte schonmal einen Platz für mich reservieren!
Gruß,
Gigs


----------



## alböhi (3. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Wieso per PN??
> 
> Ne Website wär nicht schlecht......aber gut : ich hätte gerne für unsere Renntermin-Datenbank alle erforderlichen Infos per PN!



wo find ich eure datenbank?

gruss vom alböhi


----------



## Adrenalino (3. Dezember 2008)

alböhi schrieb:


> wo find ich eure datenbank?
> 
> gruss vom alböhi



Guggst du hier:

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar

Wir arbeiten derzeit mit Hochdruck daran die Termine für 2009 einzugeben. Nicht einfach, da viele Veranstalter trotz mehrmaligem Mail-Hinweis uns nicht über ihre neuen Termine unterrichten, schade.....zudem stehen viele Termine, besonders im CC-Bereich, noch nicht fest.


----------



## TimoBerner (3. Dezember 2008)

Termin 07.-08.03.2009 

Startzeit: 10.00 Uhr 

Strecke: siehe--> Fahrwerk.de

24 Std nur für 4er-Teams

Startgeld: Euro 250,00

Zugelassen nur 50 Teams!!

Nur MTB´s zugelassen, Slicks sinnvoll 

Vorabanmeldung: [email protected]

Webseite in Kürze


----------



## herr.gigs (3. Dezember 2008)

Ah jetzt klingelts, ist auf der GoKart Bahn, dachte zuerst im Fitness Studio...


----------



## copachopa (6. Dezember 2008)

Liebe teamis,

wie schauat es aus, miteinem vierer in der frühjahrszeit. ich hätte lust wie siehtes mit den anderen aus dem racing team aus?


----------



## Reiler (6. Dezember 2008)

250â¬ startgeld.. was ist denn da alles inclusive? verpflegung?
schlafplatz? duschen ?


----------



## TimoBerner (9. Dezember 2008)

Teilnehmerfeld auf 40 Teams beschränkt!!

Schlafplätze vorhanden
Verpflegung der Fahrer inkl.
Toiletten, Waschgelegenheiten (keine Duschen)

Macht einen riesen Spaß auf der Bahn, waren jetzt mit ein paar Fahrern zum Testen da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haddock (10. Dezember 2008)

...und warum keine kleineren teams 2er oder 1er?


----------



## TimoBerner (10. Dezember 2008)

Haddock schrieb:


> ...und warum keine kleineren teams 2er oder 1er?[/quote
> 
> Ich glaube nicht das Du als Einzelstarter 250,00 Euro zahlen würdest
> und 40 Fahrer auf der Bahn wahrscheinlich genug sind.
> ...


----------



## Saskia71 (10. Dezember 2008)

Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter bitte !???


----------



## herr.gigs (11. Dezember 2008)




----------



## raven2005 (11. Dezember 2008)

Saskia71 schrieb:


> Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter bitte !???



Guten Morgen!

Höhenmeter... das kann ich dir gar nicht sagen weil mein GPS nicht in der Halle funktioniert. Lasse es mal 3-4 Meter sein. Die Strecken ist 450m lang!

Die Internetseite ist in Arbeit und unter www.24h-mtb.de zu finden!
Voranmeldungen werden bereits per Email angenommen!


----------



## TimoBerner (11. Dezember 2008)

und 3-4 Meter bei der Rundenzahl, wird schon ganz ordentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stinky-Maddin (12. Dezember 2008)

Wie schaut den der Belag aus nur Straße oder auch Hindernisse usw.
G"Maddin


----------



## TimoBerner (12. Dezember 2008)

És handelt sich nur um Asphalt und keine zusätzlichen Hindernisse


----------



## Solanum (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi
gibts irgendwo ein "Fahrer sucht Team", "Team sucht Fahrer" Portal?


Ich suche einen Platz in einem ambitionierten Mixed/FrauenTeam. 

freue mich über Angebote

Grüße Solanum


----------



## raven2005 (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Solanum,

wir hätten da noch eine Fahrerin aus Schwarmstedt.
Nicole hat interesse in einem Mixed oder Frauenteam zu fahren!
In den beiden Klassen haben wir noch keine Teams und würden uns
freuen auch ein paar Fahrerinnen am Start zu haben!

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## raven2005 (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

es sind noch Startplätze frei!
Infos unter www.24h-mtb.de

Gruß Ralph


----------



## Deleted 83484 (16. Januar 2009)

grundsätzlich eine Super-Sache.....aber die Startgebühr ist viel zu hoch !!
Und noch nichtmal Duschen vorhanden....


----------



## raven2005 (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo Grunzi,

wir sind der Meinung das ein Startgeld von  62,50 pro Fahrer fair sind!
Für die Fahrer gibt es ein VIP Raum, es wird ein Nudel und Frühstücksbuffet angeboten. Auch ein Schlafplatz im (Tagungsraum/Massenlager) ist inklusive, das mit den Duschen bekommen wir auch geregelt!

Gruß Ralph


----------



## TimoBerner (21. Januar 2009)

Schließlich müssen auch die BOXENLUDER verpflichtet werden


----------



## TimoBerner (27. Januar 2009)

Haben Anfragen von ein paar einzelnen Fahrer die in einem Team starten würden!

Welche Teams würden noch Fahrer suchen!

24h-mtb.de


----------



## raven2005 (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

die Starterliste ist Online!

www.24h-mtb.de








Gruß Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otzi (29. Januar 2009)

der button funktioniert nur leider nicht...


----------



## raven2005 (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo Ötzi,

welchen Button meinst du denn?
Meinst du oben die animierte Grafik? Die ist nicht verlinkt!
Nehme doch einfach darüber den Link ;-)

Also www.24h-mtb.de

Gruß Ralph


----------



## raven2005 (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

leider müssen wir mangels Interesse seitens der Teilnehmer und Sponsoren die Veranstaltung absagen. 
Uns hat die Idee wohl mehr begeistert als andere 

Wir finden es sehr Schade! 

Trotzdem Danke für die Veröffentlichung im Forum und die Diskussionen dazu! 

Gruß Ralph


----------



## herr.gigs (6. Februar 2009)

Die Idee fand bestimmt nicht nur ich sehr gut, nur hat mich in erster Linie die Startgebühr abgehalten. Vll. hättet ihr die Fahrzeit kürzer halten sollen und somit die Startgebühr.

Wie wärs mal hiermit?  http://www.indoorcyclocross.be/
Unrealistisch, aber sehr geil!


----------



## Solanum (6. Februar 2009)

bei mir wars auch der Preis!!!.... ob wohl ich den Temin noch durchaus in meiner Planung hatte.... 

die Idee fand ich klasse! wäre echt was gewesen!

schade


----------



## Anfaenger64 (6. Februar 2009)

raven2005 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider müssen wir mangels Interesse seitens der Teilnehmer und Sponsoren die Veranstaltung absagen.
> Uns hat die Idee wohl mehr begeistert als andere
> ...




Leider ist der Preis für den Start ein wenig hoch gegriffen, zumal ohne Duschen...

Ich denke mit etwas vorausschauender Orga wäre es ein fettes Event geworden!

Lasst Euch nicht entmutigen, bitte!


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Februar 2009)

raven2005 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider müssen wir mangels Interesse seitens der Teilnehmer und Sponsoren die Veranstaltung absagen.
> Uns hat die Idee wohl mehr begeistert als andere
> ...


Hallo Ralph,
auch wir wollten vielleicht starten, naja ist wohl zu früh im Jahr, die Idee find ich Super.
Zu teuer ???? Kommt darauf an, ihr hättet mit Sicherheit einiges geboten.
Man sieht sich bestimmt 2009 auf den Strecken.


----------



## Dampfmaschine (2. Dezember 2014)

Servus, ich will keinen neuen Fred aufmachen. Gibt es aktuell irgendwo noch ein 24h indoor mtb Rennen? Hätte mal wieder Bock drauf.


----------

